# Changing from split routine to 5x5



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Right guy where to start sins my early 20s all iv ever done is split routine standard 4 day split and we'll after Christmas just wonna try something new as last couple of weeks really lost passion for training. Guess going to gym feels more like going though the motions rather then getting anywhere lately so time to change it up a little.

So come guys post us up good 5x5 workout I can stick to for while.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Also 2 add upper chest is lagging a little focus more on incline in workout all the better


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You can look at stronglifts which is 5x5 but it might not appeal to you if you have been training for years, if your looking at strength based routines have a word with ewen or mattgriff as they seem to be the top dogs on strength training, if it's hypertrophy your after then 5x5 is probably not the best way.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Good luck mate. I went from a 4 day split to 5x5, hated it with a passion & physique went backwards, swapped to PPL & now bigger than I've been for quite a while. Each to their own.


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

I don't understand how people say don't gain on 5x5... So long as you don't do each set in about 15 seconds and you eat right you can gain

Add in a few sets of 10 afterwards and bobs your uncle


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Iv just started the 5x5 but added 1 isolation for each muscle each session.

likeing it so far i have to say, only been on it 4 weeks but strength has increased pretty quick. Im actually doing 5x6 though. (Dont ask why)

Week one was 92.5kg bench

week four was 100kg bench

I was stuck on 85 bench 10-12 reps 3 sets for ages (no gear yet) So im pleased i started this.

Not sure about size gain way to early to tell but im gunna stick with it for another 5 weeks and see where it gets me in terms of strength.

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bench is something wanted to get back up again few months ago was hitting 140 for 5/6 reps gone right down to around 125 now.

Got few body parts would like to bring

Rear delts

Triceps

Upper chest


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Seen few different 5x5 workouts just wanted to know witch one you lot rate.


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

I copied one but made it my own. Can't remember which one it was exactly.

Basically compound exercises 4 times a week splitt into chest/tries back/bies legs/abs shoulders

The normal 3 days week one isn't enough for me I get too bored with so many days off lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

The normal 3 days week one isn't enough for me I get too bored with so many days off lol


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd just go for 4 days but maximum 6 reps 5 sets.

More than 6 throw a bit more weight on. You look pretty big from your avi anyway so if your strength has dropped it will shoot back up I'm sure pal


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dude. You either want to do a 5x5 or not.

If you start adding in an extra day. A load of isos you be doing a split again before you know it.

With regards to your upper chest. Don't get into the trap of thinking each ttype of press is for a different chest muscle. The pec is one muscle. How it grows is often down to genetics. I've found my upper chest is bigger due to decline press as activates the muscle better overall (for me anyway)


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

If you still wanted to do 4 days you could do an upper/lower 5x5.

EG Upper Bench 5x5 and OH press 5x5 and assistance

Lower Squat 5x5 and Dead 5x5 and assistance

Take a day off and then repeat again.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree. A 4 day upper lower would be better for you.

I'll post my UL when I get to my PC whichis a nice balance between power and hypertrophy


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

this is my 'go to' 4 day split

Upper1

Bench 3 x 5

Row 3 x 5

Dips 4 x 10

Pull ups BW 4 x F

optional bi's & Side raises

Lower

Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 10

Lunges 2 x 8 el

optional calves

Upper 2

Decline bench 3 x 5

t-rows 3 x 5

OHP 4 x 10

Chins 4 x 10

optional - triceps & facepulls

lower 2

sumo Deadlifts 3 x 5

front squats 4 x 10

GHR or pull throughs or hamstring curls 2 x 8

optional - calves

you can swap the 2nd exercise for 3x 5 reps if you want something more power orientated


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

mines stripped for simplicity:

A:

Deadlift

Bench

Weighted Chin

B:

Squat

OHP

Weighted Dip

Repeat A

firm believer that not much more than those compounds is necessary unless you are elite


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> mines stripped for simplicity:
> 
> A:
> 
> ...


I used to agree with that last statement, but my arms ended up massively lagging behind my body. But I agree those 3 exercise should make up most of your early training, if not all your training


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

my legs lag on that, so i bought a leg press which i hit on odd days..... itll not be absolutely spot on for everyone, but this is where you find weak points..adapt and overcome


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

yeah, bench is really pec and front delt for me, even on CGBP. My front delts really dominate my shoulders. I have to isolate my triceps to get any sort of growth in them and have finally found an exercise that works for them. Skulls with a starting position behind me head


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I just adapted my usual 4 day split (back/chest/legs/shoulders) to incorporate 5x5

I just do 5x5 for the first compound of each session (generally deads/db press/squat/hang clean & press). I try to put that much into the 5x5 that I don't need to do that much else, and for me the whole session is just about that first 5x5... I chop and change the rest depending on what's free or what I feel like doing. But typically it's something like:

*Back*

5x5 deads

3x10 pullups

3x10 bicep

*Chest*

5x5 db press

3x10 dips

3x10 tricep

*Legs*

5x5 squat

3x10 SLDL

3x10 calf raise

*Shoulders*

5x5 hang clean & push press

3x10 side raises

3x10 bent over row (gripping plates on ez to hit rear delts)

Thing I love about 5x5 is it really seems to be the best way for me to compete with myself session by session... I know this can be done on any split/rep range but just seem to enjoy 5x5


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Reading what's been said, I think something like the Wendler 5-3-1 routine would be good. If you do, try and get the proper ebook to see the different variations ;0)


----------

